# Chicken Videos



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have a video of your chicken coop, flock, or just a single chicken please post it.

http://www.chickenforum.com/video/

Need a video uploaded to make sure this is working fine.


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops (Jun 21, 2012)

Playing with chickens. A mother hen, her baby chicks and my husband.


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops (Jun 21, 2012)

VIDEO 



 here is a 4' chicken coop, to fit up to 4 chickens. A run can be added for more room to play.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We have a video platform here, would be great if you uploaded direct:

http://www.chickenforum.com/video/videos.php?Mode=AddCat


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I've been trying for the last hour but it's not uploading. It's loading it super slow then when it gets higher in percentage it stops and starts back at 0% again.

ETA: lol When I left this page to check the video again it showed up, but in the other screen where it was loading it showed it as still loading. So I guess it works, now I wonder when it actually loaded lol


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry for the trouble! Glad it finally uploaded.

What was it's file size?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Keith said:


> Sorry for the trouble! Glad it finally uploaded.
> 
> What was it's file size?


It was 80.3 MB


----------

